# what is TPM??



## polsid (Sep 24, 2007)

When i boot my system i get a wierd errror which reads ->

TCG error :TPM initialization failed

Then i tried entering setup and disabling TPM it still pops the same error.
On entering the setup again i see that TPM state shows : NO CHANGE eventhough i have disabled it and save the changes and rebooted.I really dont get this .So help is MUCH appreciated!!!!


----------



## polsid (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi guys ,
i have this weird error message on bootup
TCG error : TPM initializatin failed 

Press F1 to resume

when i hit F1 everything works out fine and i absolutely dont face any problem with any function of my pc.Its jus annoying to press F1 every single time on bootup.Help is much appreciated!!!Thank you.


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

It is the Trusted Platform Module

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusted_Platform_Module

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/ID/10441443/

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/4360793.stm

There may be an option in the BIOS to disable it, since you aren't using any of its features.


----------



## Glitchy81 (Sep 25, 2007)

polsid said:


> When i boot my system i get a wierd errror which reads ->
> 
> TCG error :TPM initialization failed
> 
> ...


If you can elaborate what TCG is, then maybe I can help you.


----------



## Glitchy81 (Sep 25, 2007)

polsid said:


> Hi guys ,
> i have this weird error message on bootup
> TCG error : TPM initializatin failed
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting. I'm going to say, is there anything trying to access your kernal? That could be the problem. Perhaps it's a virus. But don't quote me on that. Anyway, I might say that...if you can't fix it, and in an extreme situation, I would do a clean install. That would help it.


----------



## polsid (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks again....but jus one last question ....since this problem doesnt hamper my system performance and i have jus scanned the system for viruses and spywares with a negative result ..... can i jus leave it alone for the time being or do ya suggest immediate action...and if so can i do a clean install from the back provided oe one of the drives or do i need a retail vista dvd.Thank you for your help.


----------



## polsid (Sep 24, 2007)

TCG->Trusted computing group developers of TPM(trusted platform module)


----------



## jos-kohn (Sep 26, 2007)

yes, you can leave it alone for the time being!!! - unless you explicitly want to use it.
The TPM is a totally optional device; you can activate and enable it in the BIOS to take advantage of it - but it is not a must.

Your symptoms are pointing towards 2 possible rootcauses:
- either an incorrect BIOS implementation to support the TPM: 
if you went to the BIOS, tried to disable/deactivate it - but after saving the settings it didn't change, this could be a poor BIOS implementation...

- or: it is simply the TPM HW itself that is the problem (defect)

Which Computer do you have? which TPM manufacturer is it? Which TSS Software-Stack is running on your computer (if at all...) ?


----------

